# freezing a smoked pork shoulder



## smokemifyagotm (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm smoking a whole pork shoulder cut in half tomorrow. Eating one half tomorrow. I'd like to eat the other half next week. Should I freeze it whole or pull it first? Should I freeze it as soon as it cools or wait a day? Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## talan64 (Jul 3, 2014)

I freeze pulled pork all the time.  I always pull it first, then freeze it in 1lb vacuum bags, so my wife can pull it out and use it for dinner anytime.

I also do the same with pork shoulder that I season with taco type seasoning, for pulled pork tacos whenever we want them.

It all warms up pretty good.


----------



## smokemifyagotm (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks! I was wondering if it would be best to freeze it whole or pull it first. Didn't want it to dry out.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 3, 2014)

I also pull it before freezing.  Pour all the juice back over it, pack it in vacuum bags, and stick it in the freezer.  Pull it out of the freezer and into a pot of boiling water until warm.  Close enough to fresh that no one would know.

Just make sure not to over-heat it when reheating it and it will be as juicy as freshly smoked.


----------



## smokemifyagotm (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Jax! I'll put my foodsaver to work.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2014)

Just remember to reheat to 165° minimum for Safety purposes. As said above add any pan drippings but hold off on Finishing Sauce until the reheat. Vinegar sauces will make the meat mushy...JJ


----------



## smokemifyagotm (Jul 5, 2014)

Good advice, Chef. Thank you!


----------

